
Why Chinese rappers don’t fight the power - clouddrover
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20191106-why-chinese-rappers-dont-fight-the-power
======
mytailorisrich
I'm in the UK and the BBC does not let me view the page because of that...
Isn't this beautiful? Red tape madness.

